# Tisas "Hi Power"



## gnappi (Dec 31, 2019)

Recently I found out that a Turkish company "Tisas" was making a faithful copy of the Browning Hi Power. They got mostly rave reviews and given that they are the only stainless steel Hi Power ever made, I jumped on one... At less than $550 they're a steal. Cylinder and Slide uses the Tisas to make their custom Hi Power handguns. Quite an endorsement as C&S are pretty well respected.

Compared to my genuine Browning, the machining, fit / finish is extraordinarily well done, better in fact than the BHP. I've interchanged a few parts already, and AFAIK the only parts that are not swappable are the rear sight and the hammer pin. I suspect this was done to prevent rebranding?

With the holiday rush, I haven't gotten around to shooting it yet but will soon.


----------



## DaleH (Dec 31, 2019)

NIce ... as a CZ Owner I can agree, but you TEASE us with 'no shooting' or pictures, LOL!

Good article right here: https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/blog/gun-review-of-tisas-br9-and-comparison-to-original-hi-power/

Tisas on lower left, original BHP on upper right - in picture.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah, no pix...

I changed the palletwood grips with a rosewood pair I had, and the slide stop with an extended one.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 31, 2019)

Thx Dale, I had not read that article. My Browning and Tisas trigger weights are the reverse in that article. Tisas, well over 5.5 lbs (the max on my gauge) and the Browning at 5.5 lbs.

Something missing from all of the threads I read:

The barrel is high carbon stainless. It's magnetic but will not accept cold blue. 

I won't have time to take the HP's to the range till next week :-(


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Jan 4, 2020)

God deal!
As a one time member of the 3rd. Infantry division pistol team I only have good things to say about Hi Powers.
The best auto loading pistols ever made boil down to three:
.45 ACP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Colt 1911A1

9MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Browning Hi Power

.380,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Walther PPKS

IMHO


----------

